
Pokemon Go Decoded Protobuf - markwaldron
https://gist.github.com/anonymous/077d6dea82d58b8febde54ae9729b1bf
======
tedmiston
There are some interesting bits in here, such as that Incense, which attracts
Pokemon to your current location, is 5x more effective when you're moving vs
standing still.

    
    
        Items {
          TemplateId: "ITEM_INCENSE_ORDINARY"
          Item {
            UniqueId: 401
            ItemType: ITEM_TYPE_INCENSE
            Category: ITEM_CATEGORY_INCENSE
            Incense {
              IncenseLifetimeSeconds: 1800
              StandingTimeBetweenEncountersSec: 300
              MovingTimeBetweenEncounterSec: 60
              DistanceRequiredForShorterIntervalMeters: 200
            }
          }
        }

